# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  محامي طلعت: سنكشف مفاجآت جديدة عن البصمات المجهولة  - أحمد عدلي

## ادارة المنتدى

أكد منير السكري والد المتهم الأول في مقتل سوزان تميم، أنَّه لن يدفع 750 مليون جنيه للحصول على صور فوتوغرافيَّة، وأكَّد أن إبنه وطلعت موجودان في مركب واحد. إلى ذلك قال محامي هشام طلعت، بهاء أبو شقة، إنَّه سيكشف عن مفاجآت جديدة تتعلق بالبصمات المجهولة التي ظهرت في مكان الحادث.      


أكثر...

----------

